# [spoilers] full size katsuyu vs gamabunta and manda



## crystalblade13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I remeber the last time i made this thread. "b...but crystalblade, they're PORTAYYEEED to be equal" lol. lets see how this goes now.

location: juubi battlefield

knowledge: manga

distance: same as the deadlock in part 1

restrictions: none

GO!


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2013)

A Juubi sized Katsuyu splitting into Millions and spitting acid?.. i'm going with katsuyu


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 8, 2013)

The Katsuya Tsunade can normally summon was portrayed as equal to either one of them.

10 of those Katsuya could beat both, the same way 10 Gamabuntas could beat normal Katsuya and Manda, or ten Mandas could beat normal Katsuya and Gamabunta.


----------



## Veracity (Oct 8, 2013)

Actually wouldn't it be 20? Or atleast more then 10 considering it took both Tsuande and Sakura to summon a
Tenth of the slug.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah.  It'd be more than ten, but I'm going with an ultra conservative estimate because I can't actually figure out a number.  

Rightfully, Tsunade could probably already summon much more Katsuya than she did in the deadlock, because her stamina shot up from 30 minutes of taijutsu+one use of SS, to 1 use of of SS plus hours of Byako and healing and normal fighting/healing.  So whatever the increase in Tsunade allows, plus whatever Sakura can contribute, equals 10%.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 8, 2013)

Katsuyu liquefies like she did in the latest chap avoiding all attacks while secreting acid therefore melting the entire battlefield.

Manda and gamabunta loses.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm going with katsuyu.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 8, 2013)

Even 1/10 Katsuya is large enough where Manda and Bunta would probably loose. Full Sized Katsuya would decimate even Manda V2, Bunta, Hiro, Kichi, Aoda, Manda, and Ken combined.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 8, 2013)

This makes you think Katsuyu is actually quite haxed unless you have power enough to vaporize her completely or subdue her in one way or another. 

Anyway, Katsuyu wins. She's way too large, resistant and troublesome to be killed through the use of mere sword swings and wrapping her.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 8, 2013)

Gamabunta reverse summons Naruto and calls it a day


----------



## Joakim3 (Oct 8, 2013)

1/10 Katsuyu is already pushing 100% Kurama/PS size

By feats 1/10 Katsuyu is already WAY to large to be damaged by the conventional means Manda & Bunta can dish out. 100%  Katsuyu would be Juubi/Shinshensenju/Island Turtle/Manda II size.... which are so beyond overkill it's not funny.





Genuinly speaking...... honestly unless you have mountain range + attacks..... you really can't kill her


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like there is only 1 slug though which is Katsuya

If it was the whole frog mountain they might have a chance 

Same thing with the snakes/dragon


----------



## Lyanna (Oct 9, 2013)

Full size Katsuyu obviously soloes this. It's already hard to kill the normal size Tsunade could summon, which is kind of less than 1/10 of the full size. The full sized one could actually drown them in acid.


----------

